# What ever happened to Ron Marek?



## KENPOJOE (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi folks,
Ron Marek used to run an organization called the IKKF [international kenpo karate federation] but i havent seen hide nor hair of him in a while. Anyone know what happened to him? He was featured in a couple of Lee Bachman's books too!His website's been down for awhile as well.
Thanks,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 21, 2002)

Why would you worry?
:rofl:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe he sold out of Black Belt Rings.
:rofl: 
Sorry, I had to take that shot.  I don't know anything about Mr. Marek but I had been to his website.  His certificates were very colorful as I remember.
:asian:


----------



## teej (Feb 4, 2008)

Interesting is that I have been receiving e-mails lately to join his IKKF organization. His web site has a Sept. 91' IKKA news letter listing supposedly all of Mr. Parkers black belts 3 months prior to SGM Parkers passing.

Although there are many names I know listed on this list, I find it interesting the names "THAT ARE NOT" on this list that very well should be. Some well known Seniors do not seem to be there unless I missed them. Has this list on his web site been editied for some reason?

I also find interesting that GrandMaster Marek, as he goes by, of his "Bushido Kenpo" is wearing a knock off IKKA crest patch. There is a lot of EP kenpo references on his site, yet I can not seem to find his name listed on this "Ed Parker black belts" list.

Does he have any Ed Parker kenpo background at all????


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 6, 2008)

My teacher attended a seminar session with him in Las Vegas last year - part of a larger line-up.

As part of my effort to only say nice things in writing in public, I will end this post now.


----------

